# Lures for Kings, ***** and bonnies



## sammy2122 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey guys first post pretty new to the sport but I do have some knowledge of it. I was just wondering if use have any suggestions to a lure I can buy. I was looking to get a Xrap ghost white.. BTW I am always fishing in sydney harbour any other suggestions


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Sammy,

I use the following lures:

Kings
Casting/Trolling - 6in soft stick baits such as Mojo's use various colour but have settled on white as my standard
Mostly I bait fish for kings.

Bonnies
Trolling - Rapala XRaps around 8cm and Rapala CD7 in Qantas and Mackerel
Casting - Halco Twisty in gold 10gm, 15gm, 25gm

Sambos
Trolling - same as bonnies
Casting - Halco Twisty in gold 10gm, 15gm; 3in Gulp minows in pumpkin seed on 1/8 jig head

Similar combos also work. I would recommend buying the best lures you can afford. Good luck.

David


----------



## sammy2122 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply david appreciate it


----------



## TunaJim (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Sammy,

I've come in late to this thread but it's a topic close to my heart, so I'll chuck my two cents in. I fish offshore for the three species you mentioned and use lures exclusively. I don't bait fish for a few reasons: a) bait is hard to get, stinky and messy; b) I like to get exercise while I'm in the kayak so like to keep moving; c) I get seasick if I bob around in the one spot for too long; and d) I just plain love the anticipation of that lure shimmying behind my kayak and then - _whack!_ - getting hammered by something big, mean and hungry.

My standard trolling set-up is based on two rods in the water with one in a holder on stand-by. I use my heaviest outfit trolling an 8cm X-rap deep diver (in whatever colour suits my mood). I've had good success on the white, silver and mackeral colours (can't remember their proper names). On a lighter outfit I generally run a soft plastic to cover the shallow water. I try a range of sizes, usually in white or another light colour. The third outfit is my ultra-light bream rod loaded with a soft plastic or small metal lure that I keep secured in a third holder as a casting option if I run into a school busting the surface.

This outfit usually ensures success - it's funny how either the hard-body or the soft plastic usually gets hammered almost exclusively. There's no telling which one will be popular on the day but it's rare for both to get frequently hit. The best fun is when I come across a school of salmon or tailer chomping into baitfish on the surface. When you're connected to a mean greenback salmon on 2kg line you know you're alive! Using this rig I've had success on salmon, bonnies, tailor and whatever else may be around. Last summer I had a crazy session with a school of mack tuna that just wouldn't leave my X-rap alone. Awesome fun.

No kingies to date but hopefully I'm going to break my duck off Longy tomorrow morning!

Cheers mate.

Mat


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Whats a QUINTREX kayak?


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree largely with the above

Halco Twisties in 5-15 grams is the gun with Bonnies, Sambos and Tailor- just remember to up your Trace line as it often gets gulped down by Tailor/Bonnies

I use a range of Rapalas including Minnow Raps (MR9) deep divers, XRAP 8/10's- I have one in Bling orange which is awesome along with more natural colours, Barramags (BMAG's)- one of my favs as they are deep divers and have aslightly different action and the Kings love them and of course the good old Magnums- I have caught all of your target fish plus more with these- if you run these and a twisty out the back if the fish are there you are in with a chance.

I have found also the Berkley Frenzy (FS9) is a cheap option for a trolling lure that works but not sure if available anymore- I know you could get them in Big W

SP's I usually go for 5-7 inch stickbaits in white


----------

